# Medicare Wellness Visit



## debodun (Aug 31, 2018)

How often is a wellness visit to a PCP required? Is a reminder sent out?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 31, 2018)

I think that ours is about once a year, and the insurance company (Cigna) sent a $50 gift certificate when we went to the doctor and got it done, as part of our Medicare Advantage plan.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2018)

Not sure wether it's the insurer or medicare demands it. I know people with BCBS that got the $50 gift card. I think they're an invasion of privacy especially with no condition that needs follow up. So far those I know have been lucky with the nurse practicioner they sent out. But they also had nurses sent out for follow up care and one of them wound up in the news caught over dosing in patient bedroom. 

Keep the name of the billing company on your insurance statement in case something happens/turns up missing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2018)

We had the annual wellness Medicare checkup at the doctor’s office, done with the nurse practitioner that we usually see, so no one came to our home, and we knew the nurses who did the checkup. 
I think that it is a good thing, because they might be able to catch some kind of a medical problem before to was advanced and harder to deal with, and didn’t feel like it was an invasion of privacy at all.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2018)

debodun said:


> How often is a wellness visit to a PCP required? Is a reminder sent out?



I don't think a "reminder" is sent out...it's up to you to take advantage of any "preventative" services covered under Medicare.

https://www.medicare.gov/coverage/preventive-visit-and-yearly-wellness-exams.html


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2018)

Its not required.  I do it once a year as a check up and go over meds with doctor.  I always use his patient portal to ask questions or relate any concerns. He always answers back via the portal or his nurse calls me if he thinks I should come in.  Love the patient portal as it saves me a visit. The doctor like it too as he is very popular and in demand.  He would not say that but I have been going there for years and can see who is in demand.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 2, 2018)

we have yearly exams and have no use for the wellness check up .


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 2, 2018)

Medicare sends an email reminder to have the wellness checkup. it is done in the doctor's office by a nurse, but not the regular nurses.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 2, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> we have yearly exams and have no use for the wellness check up .



Same here.  The so-called "wellness" visit is a waste of time.  Many people believe a "wellness visit" is an annual checkup.  It is NOT.


----------

